# 2007 tundra headlight problem



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

fired up the sled about a week ago and all was going well and then the headlights/tail light just went off like you flipped a switch. to me it looks like some type of short/grounding issue, but any suggestions would be welcome on how to track down this gremlin. 
BFT.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Happened to me once... the heated visor hookup was grounding to the chassis. You might have to do some digging for the short. Maybe try looking in the dark for the arc?


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

If it went out like you flipped a switch, I would start at the light and work my way back down the wires looking for a fuse or relay.


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

headlight relay is probably the culprit. go to ski doo forum and do a search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

